# Whipped Shea body butter?



## NatureandNurture (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm going to try my hand making some of this.  I have the ingredients and an idea for ratios.  However, what would be the best method of 'whipping' the mixture?  I have a stick blender and a hand blender (the hand blender would likely make it fluffier).  Or should I just melt everything and combine with a spoon and let that be it?


----------



## krissy (Dec 16, 2009)

i use a hand blender and have my melted oils sitting in an ice bath while i mix.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 31, 2009)

Please help me again to remember; it's been close to 2 yrs that I've made whipped shea butter... What's the ratio of the butter and oil???
I can also use plain olive oil or canola oil, right? (Would coconut oil work too?) How much preservative?

Sorry for all the questions, I really forgot a lot!!!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2010)

Your ratio can be whatever you prefer. I've seen recipes where it's almost all shea butter with only a small portion of oil, recipes where it's equal parts butter and oil and other recipes where it's 1 1/2 cups of butter to 6 oz of oil. 

Here's a link to a recipe which is simple.

http://www.aromaweb.com/recipes/whipped ... recipe.asp

You might have to experiment by whipping up some shea and then adding oil until you get a consistency that you like. Again, I would think you could use any oil that you like.

I've used apricot kernel oil, sweet almond oil, grape seed oil in whipped butter recipes. Just the other day, I was thinking about trying fractionated coconut oil with shea butter because I'd like to have something very light and easily absorbed. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you for your input, Hazel!   
I will play around with it then. Since I'm in the country of olive oil, I have wonderful oil bought directly off the farmers (talk about organic & virgin oil!).
I'll let you know how it worked!

Happy New Year to you too!  :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to answer your question on preservative. It's based on the manufacturer's recommendation.

For example, if you're using Optiphen Plus, it's recommended at .5% to 1.5%, Germall Plus is .1% to .5%, and so on. (You also want to make sure you also follow the temperature recommendations.)

So, if your making up 300 grams (10.5 oz) of whipped butter and you're using a preservative at 1%, then you'd add in 3 grams (.1 oz or slightly over 1/2 tsp).

HTH  

Edit: Wow! You're fast.    Yes, I'd love to hear how it turns out for you.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot to answer your question on preservative. It's based on the manufacturer's recommendation.
> 
> For example, if you're using Optiphen Plus, it's recommended at .5% to 1.5%, Germall Plus is .1% to .5%, and so on. (You also want to make sure you also follow the temperature recommendations.)
> 
> ...



Thanks again, Hazel!
I just whipped some shea!  :wink: I only had exactly 4 oz left and wasn't actually sure if it's still good, being 1,5 yrs old   but there was no mold or anything on and it was always stored in a cool place so I think it's good. (I'll use it only for myself anyway right now since I have no preservative yet. The ordered one will be here in a few weeks..)

It turned out good; only the amount of fragrance (I used Watermelon, 1/4 tsp) was maybe not enough as I can hardly smell it... I used 1 tsp of olive oil and 1 tsp of cornstarch and it's still fairly greasy.. Which is ok for my dry skin on the legs & feet. I guess it's nothing for the face unless I'd know I'm not leaving the house.. with a greasy shiny face!    

Thanks for letting me know on the amount needed of the preservative!
Once I have my new Shea butter etc. in the mail, I'll whip up some more and probably use up to 1 tsp of fragrance? What do you think? I'd love the butter to actually really smell like the fragrance I use and not only a slight trace...


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2010)

As long as water hasn't been introduced into your shea, it should be fine and shouldn't have grown any microbes. I don't remember the shelf life for shea but if it had gone rancid, you'd probably have noticed really quickly when you opened it.   

I should mention that I'm learning, too.   

What's the maximum use level on your FO? Adding 1/4 t to 4 oz is 4% and some FOs have a MUL of 4% in creams and lotions. Others go higher, for example, I have an FO which states usage up to 7.9%. I've seen one where it was up to 20%. Also, you have to think about sensitivity to fragrance. Some people are very sensitive to scents (sinus headache   ) and their skin can be irritated by the FO. 

Another thought! If you're going to be selling, you'd want to use the minimum amount to get the scent you want in order to optimize your profits. You might want to separate some finished product and in each sample put a different percentage of scent. Perhaps a sample that has 2%, 2.5%, 3%, etc until you find the amount where the scent is to the intensity that you like. 

Or just put a 1/4 t into 4 oz, let it sit for awhile, check it later and add another 1/4 t and so on. It does take awhile for a scent to marry into your product. After I've added fragrance or EOs to something, I can't smell anything for awhile. It's like my sense of smell has been overloaded so I go off to do something else. Then I come back a few hours later to check the scent.

It's also a good idea to have some unscented product around just in case someone likes the butter but doesn't want it scented. I have a friend who's like this. She wants the creams and lotions but she can't stand fragrances because they give her migraines.

EOs actually take a couple of days to settle into the final aroma. I was doing an experiment with citronella EO to see if I could use it in a lotion since I've read it's an antiseptic and good for oily skin. I blended it with clary sage and lavender EOs. Oooh! stinky, stinky! However, two days later it smelled great...not for a lotion but it will be a great scent for a candle.   

I convert my measurements into grams and milliliters so I can be more accurate. Here's a link to a conversion site which might help you. I use the weight and volume links. Awhile ago, I made a table of conversions of the sizes that I generally work with so I wouldn't have to stop and figure out percentages, etc. I'll find it and post it later if you're interested.

http://www.sciencemadesimple.net/conversions.html

I don't want to insult you by telling you something you already know, so please don't be offended  by my post.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2010)

Just a thought...have you used Natrasorb to eliminate the greasiness? I haven't used it but I'm interested in learning more about it.

Has anyone used this additive?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2010)

Val -

I couldn't find the paper I made on percentages but I did find a link to a table. It's kind of like mine but has more in it.

http://www.essential7.com/misc/metrictables.html


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> As long as water hasn't been introduced into your shea, it should be fine and shouldn't have grown any microbes. I don't remember the shelf life for shea but if* it had gone rancid, you'd probably have noticed really quickly when you opened it.*
> 
> I should mention that I'm learning, too.
> 
> ...



Hazel,
thanks again for all your valuable input! I totally appreciate that!!!
It's hard to believe that I really seemed to have forgotten almost everything from ~2 yrs ago and in our move of course my folder with all my recipes etc. went missing!  :cry: 
When I opened the Shea butter, it wasn't really smelling or anything, so I assume it was really still good then.. Just very crumbly.., whcih I remember was like that from the day that I got it. (And slightly greenish in color, which turned white once I whipped it.)

As to your question about the max. level of my FO.. No clue! I'd have to check the manufacture's site again.. The whipped Shea body butter turned out super hard now and still hardly smells.. It smells almost a bit 'musty'.. :roll: Not sure if the consistency had anything to do with me whipping it TOO much??? Also I don't have the real whisker-attachments but the regular ones for my hand held mixer... Does that have anything to do with it? (I think I'll look if I can find one with those whisk-thingies...)

You're right, I should remember to keep some butters unscented! I myself am very sensitive to certain smells and can usually smell the slightest trace of something.. which is why I was wondering if I might not have used enough?? (I also forgot how much to use for my MP base.. If I only make 4oz bars single wise, was it 1 tsp?)
Right now I don't have any EOs, so I only use FO's.. Good to know though that sometimes it takes a while for the scent to actually 'develop' in the product!

Thanks for the link, that was very helpful! I already saved it to my favs! :wink: 

Oh and please, tell me all the time if you know something I don't!!! I wouldn't take it offensive at all! I feel like a complete newbie again!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Just a thought...*have you used Natrasorb to eliminate the greasiness? *I haven't used it but I'm interested in learning more about it.
> 
> Has anyone used this additive?


I honestly haven't even heard of it!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh, sorry! I didn't realize you had replied. I'm supposed to get an email sent when someone replies to a topic but sometimes I don't get one. It's very frustrating.

Anyway, Natrasorb is modified wheat starch. It's supposed to absorb extra oil so your lotion (or whatever) doesn't leave a greasy feel. 

It's another additive that I wonder about but I feel I can't justify the expense of purchasing.    There's other similar additives like Dry Flo but it's made from corn starch. I've been avoiding corn starch ever since I heard it can cause yeast infections. 

There's also Isopropyl Myristate which is a liquid which I've also wondered about trying sometime. 

Too many products, too little money!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry! I didn't realize you had replied. I'm supposed to get an email sent when someone replies to a topic but sometimes I don't get one. It's very frustrating.
> 
> Anyway, *Natrasorb is modified wheat starch*. It's supposed to absorb extra oil so your lotion (or whatever) doesn't leave a greasy feel.
> 
> ...



Thanks for letting me know what it is!
Hey, I have a big bag of Dry Flo here from when I tried making body powders, cool! I'll have to try using that the next batch of my whipped Shea! (which after re-doing it again is still a bit too hard... :? Any ideas what the culprit is? Whipped for too long???)


----------



## Hazel (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't think whipping too long would make it hard. The whipping should make it lighter.

This would be a good time for someone with more experience to join this conversation.   

Did you add some oil to the shea? If you didn't, you could slowly start adding in a little oil at a time to help soften it. Keep in mind that once it gets to the consistency you like, you need to let it sit until the next day to see if it thickens a little. ( :shock:  I've really learned to remember to do this 'cuz some creams thicken *a lot*!) If it does, then you'd have to add a little more oil. 

You mentioned earlier about 1 tsp in 4 oz of MP soap. That's correct for a 1% addition. But it's been well over a year since I've done any MP soaps and I don't remember what was recommended for fragrance levels. 

I did find a little chart that I had made for myself. It's a bit repetitive but I originally found it helpful for me to get used to working with EOs and FOs. You might find this helpful.

Dilution amounts per 1 oz = 30 ml = 2 T = 28.4 grams

1% = 6 drops
1.5% = 9 drops
2% = 12 drops
2.5% = 15 drops
5% = 30 drops
7.5% = 45 drops

25 drops = 1/4 t 
100 drops = 1 t
300 drops = 1 T
600 drops = 2 T

I had to be careful when working with ml. Depending on what type of dropper I used, I’d get varying amount of drops. When I used a pipette, I’d get more drops per ml than when I used an “eye dropper”. So, bear that in mind with the following measurement.

1 ml = approx. 20-30 drops

I generally always start with a 1% level of scent to make sure I'm not putting too much fragrance into it. So, for a 1% dilution into 8 oz, I'd just multiply 6 drops by 8 and add in 48 drops. Since 1% isn't a strong dilution, I'd go for 50+ drops and just add in 1/2 teaspoon or 1.5 ml.

This helped me get used to the strength of some of the oils I've been using in creams and scrubs. Some of the scents I could get away with using a lot less than 1% and others I had to use more.

Please let me know if adding oil to your shea helps. Now I have to go clean the kitchen.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks again for your help, Hazel!   (It seems no one else bothers joining in this conversation, huh?   )

I printed out the chart you posted and will experiment today a little bit.
I just received my soap base order and am eager to create!  :wink: 

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks, Val. I hope you have a good weekend, too.

I just received an order yesterday so I'm off to play. 

Have fun!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you, Hazel!

I got some M&P base in the mail as well as the Germaben II, so I've played around aswell!  :wink: (Now I only need to remember how much Germaben to use for my sugar scrubs   )


----------



## Hazel (Jan 10, 2010)

I've never used Germaben. Does it tell you the recommended percentage on the bottle?

Well, I've done two "experiments" and both have bombed.   

The one I did today might turn out okay if it thickens up. I'll just have to leave it set and see what happens. The lotion I did yesterday I tried reheating and it still separated. Grrr...I hate it when I waste ingredients. Oh well, it happens.

I think I made 2 mistakes. One, I didn't have the water phase hot enough and 2, I didn't add enough e-wax. I'm going to try again today if I get a chance. 

Enjoy your sugar scrubs!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I've never used Germaben. *Does it tell you the recommended percentage on the bottle?
> Well, I've done two "experiments" and both have bombed.   *
> 
> The one I did today might turn out okay if it thickens up. I'll just have to leave it set and see what happens. The lotion I did yesterday I tried reheating and it still separated. Grrr...I hate it when I waste ingredients. Oh well, it happens.
> ...



I'll have to look at the bottle, I didn't even check!   
Sorry that your 2 'experiments' didn't work out! I too hate when things like that happen!.. :? 

Hey, are we the only active people here?  :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Val,

Thanks for the sympathy. It's my fault because I tend to get "bright ideas"  :roll:  and attempt them without thinking them through. I found a great article that mentioned the e-wax should equal 25% of your oils.    I will try again.  

The article was on a blog and it's great. Here's the link if you're interested. Of course, you might have already seen this blog.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/

Aww...I just think everyone else is busy making wonderfully creative and artistic projects. Have you looked at the Photo Gallery? I'm soooo envious. :mrgreen:  Beautiful work. 

I keep telling myself that I want to try CP soap but I never get up the nerve to attempt it. Also, I read where you have to cover the soap and keep it out of drafts for several weeks. Right now, in this house, that's an impossibility. I've come to the conclusion that if I want the windows covered in plastic, I need to hippity hop down to Home Depot, buy it and do it myself. I'd also be afraid one of the cats or dogs might decide to investigate and try to eat the soap. It could be ugly.

Did you get your sugar scrubs done?


----------



## DeliPots (Jan 15, 2010)

I make Whipped Shea Body Butters (over here in the UK) and I don't use a preservative - I do make it to order and recommend it is used within 6months, but, as there is no water in it there is little possibility of bacteria...

It took me a long time to get the recipe right (and it's my trade secret) but in general I use a ratio of 1:1 Shea and Coconut butter (because coconut butter is fairly soft at room temp...then Jojoba and Coconut Oil added...Probably a 3:1 ratio of butters to oils...

Hard for me to give weights because I am working in Kilos over here so they wouldn't mean much to you 

I also add Cornstarch (reduces the oiliness) and pearl mica - gives it a lovely sheen....

I soften the shea in a microwave...then add the coconut butter and soften that, then add the oils and then whip with an electric whisk - actually I put it in an enormous KitchenAid and whip it for 10 minutes or so...

Oooops - I just gave away my trade secret recipe 

Enjoy...


----------



## Hazel (Jan 15, 2010)

DeliPots said:
			
		

> Hard for me to give weights because I am working in Kilos over here so they wouldn't mean much to you
> 
> 
> > I'm willing to learn the metric system.
> ...


----------



## Hazel (Jan 15, 2010)

DeliPots,

I meant to ask you if you've ever substituted arrowroot powder for the cornstarch?

I've been meaning to experiment with it but; as usual, I get sidetracked onto other projects. 

Hey Val!

I actually had a project turn out! Yeah! Imagine me doing the happy dance right now. (On second thought, maybe you shouldn't...it would not be a pretty picture.)

I was working on a body cream for friends and family members who have problems with dermatitis, eczema and psoriasis. It turned out very nice. I don't know if it will help any but it looks and feels great.   

Although, I've decided next time to add aloe juice in place of some of the aloe gel because it turned out kind of a spongy thickness. I haven't put any essential oils in it yet. I thought they could try it first and see if they like the cream.


----------



## carebear (Jan 15, 2010)

it's very generous of you to share.  and it looks like good information!

but just so you know, many of us use the metric system and those who don't can convert...  's not so hard


----------



## DeliPots (Jan 16, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> it's very generous of you to share.  and it looks like good information!
> 
> but just so you know, many of us use the metric system and those who don't can convert...  's not so hard



lol! Thanks for that - I won't be so shy in posting volumes...although it was as much about the volumes I'm making (like 2 or 3 kilos at a time) as it was conversions 

No, never tried arrowroot...so can't help as to whether it would work...

Glad you found the tips useful


----------



## Hazel (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi DeliPots,

It was very nice of you to share. I appreciate it. I don't blame you for being hesitant about posting volumes. I'm certainly not working in kilos.   

My batches are approximately around 100 grams to...I'm not sure. Maybe 340-350 grams because then I end up with about 12 ounces. They're very small amounts. 

I did attempt a much larger amount which is how I found out that my scale becomes less accurate with heavier weights. In one way, it was a good thing to find this out. But it did make me sick to waste so much. 

So, now I'm more careful not to try too much. However, I'm also looking at the different scales, comparing them and telling myself "Someday, yes, someday...you're mine!"


----------



## kylea88 (Jan 18, 2010)

*my batch of whipped shea butter*

I just made my first batch of whipped shea butter and I love it. I melted 10 ounces of shea butter in double boiler and in another bowl I mixed 4 ounces of Avocado oil, and 2 ounces of jojoba oil( or you can use 6 ounces any oils combination, soy,sweet almond,grapeseed etc.) and I added 2 teaspoons cornstarch(add more if desired) and .5 ounces of vanilla EO, once the shea butter is melted then combine it to your oils, then sit this bowl in cold water bath with ice cubes and take your hand mixer and just start beating it and rubber spatula to scrape down the sides of the bowl often and beat it till it gets icing like consistency add more oil if it's too hard and then just spoon it into jars, quick easy and awesome......it looks like the ready made cake frosting you buy in tubs.....it melts as soon as it touches your skin, goes on like butter very oily but that is normal and a good thing, but your skin absorbs it if you have patience and wait about a minutes or so.....I always say that if it doesn't feel oily when you first apply it then it is not good because your skin has nothing to absorb and penetrate.....and a LITTLE I REPEAT A LITTLE, lol, goes a long way, alot of people over do it and the oily feeling will remain because your skin can only absorb so much, so a little bit is good when it comes to whipped shea butter.....hope this helps  :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi kylea88,

Thanks for posting your recipe. I made some the other day and I used approximately 3 oz shea and 1 oz fractionated coconut oil. (I used the FCO because it's my oldest oil and I want to use it up. Also, I like the light feel of it.)

My attitude afterwards was "Eh, what's the big deal?" Reading your recipe made me think maybe I should add a touch more oil or use a heavier oil. Uh...perhaps that might make a difference.  :wink: 

To DeliPots -

I accidently stumbled across your channel on YouTube. Your soaps are gorgeous! I was so impressed; especially with Perfect Love, Blue Hawaiian and the Chocolate Kiss looks good enough to eat!    You're very talented.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jan 28, 2010)

I make mine without melting the shea-- just dump it in the Kitchenaid mixer and let the paddle do the work, then add in my other butters and oils.  Actually, the only oil I DO melt is the cocoa butter, for obvious reasons.

I've not had my shea or mango go grainy on me since I started doing this, and the butter is wonderfully fluffy.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll have to give this a try. I've just been using a little stick blender and it's not very powerful. Plus, I don't want to be standing over it and blending for an extended period of time.


----------



## carebear (Jan 28, 2010)

a stick blender won't make a "fluffy" butter but does a great job on dense ones.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 28, 2010)

Doh! Smack my forehead. That explains why I didn't understand why people were so excited about the "fluffiness" of whipped shea. I tried it twice and thought "this isn't any different than shea body butter."

Thanks for telling me about this. I'll use a KitchenAid next time (right after I...umm..."borrow" it from my sister).  

She really only uses it at Christmas so it will give me approximately 10 months before she realizes it's gone.  :twisted:


----------



## carebear (Jan 28, 2010)

be sure to borrow the wire whisk part too.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks, carebear, for helping me plot this caper. Wanna come by and provide a distraction while I grab and run?


----------



## carebear (Jan 28, 2010)

sure - I'll get her drunk while you disappear for a bit.  then you can join us.

You'll need to provide the tequila, tho.  I'll bring the mixers.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 29, 2010)

Nope, that won't work, she doesn't drink. However, if you bring Christian Kane with you that would distract her.  

She just made a comment to me that if you bring Christian Kane and Michael Shanks, she would definitely be distracted  and wouldn't know where to look. 

Oh oh! The caper's off...she's discovered my evil plan  :shock: 

However, she said if you bring them, she will give you her KitchenAid in exchange for them. I advise you not to do it. Her KitchenAid is older than Christian Kane.


----------

